# Alumilene



## Osage Spider (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone have one of these units they look really nice and a good solution for me. Just want some first hand info about whether or not they are worth the money as they are pricey.www.alumilene.com
Thank you


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

If you do a search on here, there are a couple threads on them. I looked at them at GameFair and thought they were nice, I did see another line that I liked better.
http://northstarplasticsinc.com/#dog_boxes:


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

mngundog said:


> If you do a search on here, there are a couple threads on them. I looked at them at GameFair and thought they were nice, I did see another line that I liked better.
> http://northstarplasticsinc.com/#dog_boxes:


X2!!! I just received my box that I custom ordered from there and COULD NOT be happier with it!!! Phil at Northstar took such good care of me and got me exactly what I wanted and the box keeps my dogs very cool with the fan. I'll post some pictures on here so you can see what I have but I'm pretty sure they could literally build you anything you want.

On a side note I have a friend who has Tollers and loves his alumilene and it is a really nice unit. If I was going to have a campershell put on my truck I would have consider their unit as well. Hope this helps!


----------

